# When vinegar won't clear shower sprayers



## WestofYouLB (Jul 7, 2016)

I have a shower head with really teeny little holes (white plastic) that are now about 70% plugged. That is, I have no more than 30% performance. 

I tried white vinegar a while ago, when spray was at 60%, but only recovered about 10-15% of the plugged holes. 

Is there any other solution other than a new head? 

Thanks.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 7, 2016)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/CLR-28-oz-Calcium-Lime-and-Rust-Remover-CL-12/100049980

We see this advertised all the time but I have had no need to try it


----------



## joecaption (Jul 7, 2016)

Tried using a tooth pick?


----------



## JoeD (Jul 7, 2016)

CLR works for me. Remove the head and set in a dish so the CLR covers the holes.


----------



## havasu (Jul 7, 2016)

I also use CLR. It also really shines boat propellers, but that is for another forum.


----------



## kok328 (Jul 7, 2016)

CLR works but cost as much as a new shower head.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 7, 2016)

kok328 said:


> CLR works but cost as much as a new shower head.



But it gets cheaper if you clean the head more than once:trophy:


----------



## JoeD (Jul 8, 2016)

It doesn't take a whole bottle to clean the head. There are also other brands of the same product that may be cheaper.


----------



## kok328 (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm not losing sleep over $5, just saying that the hassle of soaking, waiting, unistall and reinstall, I prefer to just replace it.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 8, 2016)

So go for both and next time it needs cleaning, you will have a clean one one the shelf.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 8, 2016)

havasu said:


> I also use CLR. It also really shines boat propellers, but that is for another forum.



We have a boat propeller forum, I didn't get the memo...:nono:


----------



## havasu (Jul 8, 2016)

Im still working on the scotch tape forum. It's very time consuming!


----------



## nealtw (Jul 8, 2016)

havasu said:


> Im still working on the scotch tape forum. It's very time consuming!



Did you run into sticky points or is it just the red tape?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 8, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Did you run into sticky points or is it just the red tape?



Don't forget to tip your waitress.....badum....


----------



## nealtw (Jul 8, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> Don't forget to tip your waitress.....badum....



Hmm, havasu consumed all the scotch and besides she looked pretty solid on her feet.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 8, 2016)

Is tipping the waitress anything like cow tipping?


----------



## DFBonnett (Jul 9, 2016)

WestofYouLB said:


> I have a shower head with really teeny little holes (white plastic) that are now about 70% plugged. That is, I have no more than 30% performance.
> 
> I tried white vinegar a while ago, when spray was at 60%, but only recovered about 10-15% of the plugged holes.
> 
> ...



Had the same issue a while back. Removed the head, ran a piece of wire though each hole, then reverse rinsed it. Big improvement.
FWIW
YMMV


----------



## WestofYouLB (Jul 9, 2016)

Thanks, looks like that's something I'll have to resort to.


----------



## WestofYouLB (Jul 9, 2016)

nealtw said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/p/CLR-28-oz-Calcium-Lime-and-Rust-Remover-CL-12/100049980
> 
> We see this advertised all the time but I have had no need to try it



Thanks, I think I'll try that.


----------



## WestofYouLB (Jul 9, 2016)

joecaption said:


> Tried using a tooth pick?



Thanks for replying. These holes are way, way finer than a toothpick.


----------



## WestofYouLB (Jul 9, 2016)

kok328 said:


> CLR works but cost as much as a new shower head.


Wow. That's intimidating. I'll look it over.


----------



## WestofYouLB (Jul 9, 2016)

JoeD said:


> It doesn't take a whole bottle to clean the head. There are also other brands of the same product that may be cheaper.



Thanks, good idea.


----------



## WestofYouLB (Aug 18, 2016)

WestofYouLB said:


> Thanks, good idea.



OK, got the CLR in a small bottle, ~$5.00 with vets discount. 

Followed the directions, it worked worse than water would. Got exasperated, decided it was gonna work or I'd have a melted mass, so soaked the showerhead overnight in pure CLR, and it worked great. No apparent damage to anything but the lime or whatever the heck it was. Thanks everyone, including the boat propeller people.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 18, 2016)

On TV they show someone holding a dish full up to the shower head:help:
Thanks for the come back.


----------



## tortilla_flat (Aug 18, 2016)

JoeD said:


> CLR works for me. Remove the head and set in a dish so the CLR covers the holes.



I'm a CLR fan as well, it's brilliant. 

I also use a professional grade steam cleaner or a blower with the pinhead attachment. 
OK, so I'm a bit off the deep end on the cleanliness front. That's because my last 15 years have been spent renovating 3 different homes and I feel like I'm in a perpetual state of chaos otherwise.  You can get cheaper (the $230 Reliable brand "Brio" if you anticipate needing repairs) steam cleaners (and by the way the multiple benefits of these things pay for themselves in no time) and the blower is some of the best $$$ I have ever spent. No more pulling out the fridge to dust its back!

That said, the world's greatest showerhead (IMHO) can be had at the Home Depot for like $8. Amazon has a slightly larger but otherwise similar one listed for $15 which also does the trick - I've used both. Slightly preferred the cheaper one for awesome spraying power.


----------



## elbo (Aug 18, 2016)

I use a gas welding tip cleaner. It is a series of fine wires used to clean the holes in gas welder tips. If you look at the wires with a magnifier you will see what looks like files . putting the wires in the shower head hole cleans them fast and completely


----------

